# Important info. Towing a vehicle across to Morocco.



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

As we are towing a Panda 4x4 to Maroc for the first time this year we have just received some critical information from a friend of ours who spends 6 months every year there [thanks Jen]

The main vehicle [motorhome in our case] cannot be registered in the same name as the car being towed [V5] They will not let you import both vehicles. Luckily the Panda is officially my car so all is OK, including insurance and Hubby being the named driver. Thought I'd better flag it, hopefully stop someone making the mistake.

Hilary


----------

